
Formspring Closes $11.5 Million Round, Launches ‘Respond’ Button - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/11/formspring-closes-11-5-million-round-launches-respond-button/
======
dzlobin
I've refrained from saying that the bubble is really starting to get scary,
until I saw this.

~~~
pclark
22 Million uniques a month, making it the 157th largest site on the internet.

 _2 Billion_ responses in total, and over 10 million a day.

This isn't an investment people should look at and think "this colludes to a
bubble" because this is already a valuable site. This is a site that can
easily monetize. This is a site that _has traction_.

You'll know a bubble when people are raising tens of millions of dollars for
nonsense ideas for products that haven't even got a prototype (let alone
traction) yet.

Also you don't know the valuation so you have no idea if this deal is under or
over priced, nor do you know the companies plans to decide what is the correct
price.

